# Connecter son Macbook Pro à une TV via HDMI



## Framboise* (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un petit souci. 

J'ai voulu brancher mon mac à ma télé. J'ai donc cherché un peu sur les forums, et il m'a été conseillé d'acheter un *mini display port HDMI et un cable HDMI* pour pouvoir bénéficier de sa télé comme écran supplémentaire/plus grand. 

J'ai donc acheté les deux câbles, j'ai effectué les branchements, mais ma télé ne reconnait pas le macbook (ou le mac ne reconnait pas la télé ?). 

*L'écran de la télé reste bleu avec un "no signal". 
L'écran du mac, quant à lui, vire au bleu clair durant 1 ou 2 secondes à chaque fois que je branche l'adaptateur, comme si il essayait de switcher sur un autre écran.* Je me suis donc dit qu'il reconnaissait quand même l'adaptateur... et que ça venait de ma télé. 

Mais quand je tape "positionner plusieurs moniteurs" dans préférences système, voici le message qui apparait : 
*"Longlet Disposition des préférences Moniteurs est masqué car vous navez quun écran raccordé à cet ordinateur."* (celui du mac lui meme, j'ai essayé sans brancher la télé, ça me donne le meme message). 

Donc : Qu'est ce qui fonctionne mal ? 

J'ai vérifié, *l'adaptateur correspond à ma génération de mac.* (j'ai un macbook pro early 2011, comme dirait apple.). 

*Merci d'avance pour votre aide !! *



PS. J'ai une télé Akira LCT-B55TDU22H.
(Entrées Vidéo : HDMI  VGA  Péritel  S-Vidéo  Composite
Entrée HDMI 1.2, dit la fiche technique.  )


----------



## laf (9 Février 2012)

Essaye déjà de tester un autre port de la TV, et ensuite, une autre TV avec le même câble, et enfin ta TV avec un autre câble.
Là, tu saura d'où vient le pb.


----------

